# GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR (long) : updated with pics



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

as you may or may not know when i first joined the forum my 4 rats at the time (2 males 2 females) shared the same cage occasionly.
And obviously you all said what you said and i seperated them and told my ex partner to keep them seperate .. but as hes an a.hole he didnt listen even tho i had ago at him so he put them in every couple of days .. and there was nothing i could do about it but after about a week or summit i think he stopped doing it (obviously i couldnt be 100% sure as im at college 3 days a week) .. but i hoped he had .. anyway we split up last week or summit and i was staying at a friends for a couple of days but when i left ratties we're seperate ect everyone looks fine... then i came bk on monday to find ronnie and pip in with the girls :evil: .. so he had obviously come in to get his stuff .. but them together to piss me off!!! then left ... when i got home on monday i was sooo annoyed i seperated them straight away but whilst playing with the girls later that night i noticed that lulu's belly was massive so ive put her in her own cage just incase cus i mean i was gone 6 days .. and i highly doubt the belly was from over eating or summit .. so obviously im gonna have sum rattie babys .. fingers crossed its a small litter that i can keep .... all im hoping now is that the other girls arent pregnant either ... i mean they dont look like they are .. but as ive read some are sneaky and you cant tell till there nearly ready to give birth...

if they do turn out to be pregnant as well as lulu i will try keep as many as possible and send the rest to good homes ect... atleast now im on my own i know the boys will never be with the girls unless its done properly and i want to breed! 

just hope all goes well and nothing bad happens  

Also no lectures please ... ive just got out of a two year domestic violence relationship and i dont need the hassle right now ... 
thanks 

Pics... tried to get ones as good as possible but she didnt want to show of her belly


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR (long)*

pics would be nice, what a poop head your ex was >.<


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR (long)*

thats not the half of it ... 
Off topic...
But he came round to collect his stuff and hes cut house phone cable so no internet... (im on sum1 elses wireless) and hes disconnected my mobile phone aswell so i c ant get in contact with anyone 
but ya bk on topic ill get pics for u when i can


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

sooo whats everyone think .. im like 90% sure she is lol cus her belly is massive


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

that looks like one pregnant rat.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She's almost 3 weeks pregnant.  She needs to go into her maternity cage NOW before she gives birth. And that event could be any day now.

Start feeding her a lot and supplementing her with healthy foods and higher protein. She needs lab blocks free-fed, veggies, baby cereal, Ensure if you can get some, protein sources like eggs, chicken, fish are good. Anything to help her sustain those babies once they are born and she is feeding a brood.

Bed the cage down with fleece or carefresh or even white good-quality paper towels. Give her lots of it to make a nest with. NO toilet paper or kleenex as it will stick to little wet eepers, no fabric with strings that could wrap aroudn a tiny baby and maim or kill it. Get your vet on speed dial just in case there are complications and she needs emergency help.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

she had babies last night!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i'm sorry... but weren't you the one who didn't care if your girls got pregnant?


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

ChrissyGz0r said:


> she had babies last night!


Congrats all the same!

How many did she have?

She looked huge! =)


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

MariHxc said:


> i'm sorry... but weren't you the one who didn't care if your girls got pregnant?


Yeah, that's who you're thinking of. :?


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

she had twelve


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

ChrissyGz0r said:


> she had twelve


Atleast it wasn't twice that! lol
Hope momma and babies are doing good!

Any idea on how many your keeping? I hope your not stressing, I'd be happy/terrified of a jump like that in numbers! Can't wait for pics!!! =)


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats! I wanna see pictures!


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

HylaW said:


> Congrats! I wanna see pictures!



They all died..


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

oh my..... how awful


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, if you'd like to read about what all happened, there's a post called "HELP I'M PANICKING" in this section. It's sad, though.


----------



## Jessen (Apr 9, 2008)

i don't believe one word of this "my ex put them together" story. do you know why? because on your youtube account you have a VIDEO of the rats mating.

ugh, SERIOUSLY. -_-


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

yea what he recorded u moron


----------



## Jessen (Apr 9, 2008)

You honestly expect me to believe that? 6_9


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

u know what at the end of the day i dont care if u belive me or not 
so why dont u keep your thoughts to yourself


----------



## Jessen (Apr 9, 2008)

You are extremely rude.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Tell me about it Jessen, you seen her "rat bath" post on general rat toppics. she has issues.


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

> i don't believe one word of this "my ex put them together" story. do you know why? because on your youtube account you have a VIDEO of the rats mating.
> 
> ugh, SERIOUSLY. -_-


I agree why is there a rat sex video on youtube??


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

yea maybe thats from being physically mentally and sexually abused for two fucking years! 
just keep ur nasty thoughts and comments to ur self please


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Why do you openly tell people about these things chrissy? it dosent buy sympathy.


----------



## Jessen (Apr 9, 2008)

Obviously you have not had a happy life if you treat people like this, and that's very sad.

But that *doesn't give you the right* to be mean, treat your pets badly, lie to us, and call people "moron" for pointing out the truth. 

It is very frustrating to see you take advantage of the good people here who keep giving you more second chances.


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes i should also say i wasn't trying to be mean or rude.. Just seems fishy that there is a rat video.. 

We are all here just to help.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo, you guys quit being dicks. Despite loosing one litter, she has raised two successful litters. YES, when she first came here she was on the air headed arrogant side. And YES some things she said never added up. But quite frankly she has made great strides in her pet care. So will you PLEASE take your heads out of your asses and get back to reality.

And after her baby got sick, none of them died. OOOO look someones being a good ratty mama. You know with all you guys being mean I'm shocked she asked about her sick baby.


----------



## Jessen (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok RoRo, I don't want to be rude or anything, but i was pretty upset by your post, here's why:

1. she killed an entire rat litter by not listening to people -repeatedly- telling her to leave them alone.
2. her stories are fishy, i think most people agree on this.
3. I have not seen her mention if she has switched the rats bedding over from sawdust yet.
4. she gets very defensive if anyone asks how her rats URI's are, they were only a few weeks old and had awful awful URI's, I don't even believe they are alive anymore, can anyone here actually afford vet treatment for 20+ rats?
5. She calls people names who have never insulted her.
6. Her rats are sick and dying or dead because _she thought it was funny to breed them._ this is the kind of irresponsible behaviour good rat owners hate the most, so why do we tolerate any of it from Chrissy?
7. Everyone here is super nice and understanding with her but she does not return the favor.

... the people who are _justifiably_ frustrated and upset by this behaviour are "dicks" and "mean"?

Really?

Honestly? :/

I think you are getting angry at the people who least deserve it, imho..


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

RoRo said:


> *But quite frankly she has made great strides in her pet care. *.


Is that why one litter is sick after the first died and why she admitted to not cleaning them out enough. yes, she has done brilliantly.....

Everyone is starting to get very short tempered with her, if she wants to be rude, she needs to expect it back.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I know I wouldn't trust her with my rattie for a day. I haven't said much but I've read many of her threads.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Her rat care has not improved at all. She had a sick baby, still kept the litter on bad bedding even though several people told her not to. Won't address that sick baby (it probably died along with 1/2 it's litter mates a horrible death). She admits to not having money and being kicked out and homeless soon and that she doesn't clean the rat cages as much as she needs to because her daughter is sick. Hence why she wanted to give the rats a bath. Hmmm instead of bathing 20 rats, how about taking 5 minutes to clean out their cage! It's no excuse! She was told not to breed these animals, said in her first meet my rat post that she didn't care if they breed. Then said it was her bf that did it. Well what do you know her bf broke into her account online and posted a video of the rats breeding. This isn't someone who didn't want them to breed! O yeah and she said that this guy put the rats in the cage together while she was gone blah blah... ummm then how did the video get up there and how is it that it was less than a week after she posted "What do I do I came home and they were together" that the first rat gave birth.

She is not a responsible pet owner at all!! I feel bad for her daughter!


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

for ur INFORMATION! all rat babies are alive and are now 5 weeks 6 on sunday! 
and i never admited to not having money! 
and as for the being homeless part ... ill make it easier for u to understand ...
living in a flat with my o.h .... flat in joint tenancy... he gets arrested for hitting me ... and isnt allowed back here.... he gets let off with just a 2yr domestic violence course and is allowed back in the flat hence me needing a new place to live so in other words being homeless! 
and i asked about the bathing the babies when they were all together and younger and they had been peed on by momma rat!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Then why the **** dont you make your posts cleary chrissy?!?!?!?!!?!

Jesus i thought you would have learned that by now! When did you actually say she peed on them?


----------



## Jessen (Apr 9, 2008)

"ive just ceaned cage and it still smells in here"

"...i asked about the bathing the babies when they...had been peed on by momma rat.."

Just tell us the truth, Chrissy.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

She doesn't know HOW to tell the truth and for someone who has been thru "so much" abuse she sure is letting the verbal abuse fly here.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

prime example of why so many people aren't posting around here anymore... seems like cyber hip boots are a must have these days


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

She's probably some 15-year-old who hasn't got anything better to do than annoy us all.

Yes, I just insulted my age, but most 15-year-olds I know like to piss people off online, for some probably unfathomable reason.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't get why threads like this with fighting, cussing, and name calling are allowed. It's immature. :roll:


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

I agree, Brizzle and A1A. 

Could a mod delete this? I'm just saying...there is nothing informative in this entire thread. It's simply lots of arguing and ranting. 

Again, I'm not saying you guys shouldn't be frustrated, because we all have been about this situation. Think of it this way though; people can read these forums before joining and posting. This forum has so many responsible, knowledgable rat owners, who are sooo helpful to people who are in need of help/advice with their rats. But if all they see are all of our members fighting, they are going to go elsewhere, and may not get the info that they need.

How many of us (luckily) found this site when there was a serious issue with a rat, and we needed help? I know I did. I just think that from now on if this should be discussed, maybe you guys should PM her.


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Agreed. Have your little arguments elsewhere, that's the main reason why people are posting negative things to the main people in the thread. Enough already, have a little privacy, please!


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

i havnt said anything in this at all, but i completely agree this post should be deleted. this is getting out of control. this is a forum about rats, and to help people. i havnt been on it that long, but aside from these silly arguments i think the forum is great. no one is ever going to agree on this so the bashing should stop and this thread should just go away. Also, if anyone involved in this conversation needs help in the future, i hope that the others will try their best to put differences behind them and help each other out despite negative opinions. i hope no one sees this as rude, i reallyreally dont mean to be at all to anyone, i just think this is going to end up breeding a lot of resentment if it goes on.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I PM'd the mods to delete it.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Agree'd with the above 5. this thread should be deleted, it brings out the worst in everyone


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> I PM'd the mods to delete it.



Well...I did too. As well as the other post like this....and that was over 12 hours ago! LOL


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Did you use Modreport? Maybe they aren't checking in very often?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I modreported both threads 24 hours ago. I don't think they're checking it too often


----------



## kristie0593 (Apr 19, 2008)

So I've never said anything on this thread or the other thread:Help I'm Panicking.But yea Mods def.need to delete this thread.There truly is no point in arguing.Just live your lives and love your ratties


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Ration1802 said:


> I modreported both threads 24 hours ago. I don't think they're checking it too often


Yup, me too. Guess modreport is a no go, huh? lol


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

this thread has received more then one compliant and so is locked until further notice. it may be unlocked again depending on the decision of the mods after we have had the time to read all of it. any concerns or complaints can be taken up with me, another mod, or ratman.

**
please continue to use modreport for needs such as these. it is checked. unfortunately RL has gotten in the way of many of the mods at this time. sorry for the inconvenience.


----------

